# Keine Köder für Plattfische...



## astacus (13. August 2018)

...macht nichts. Schnorchelausrüstung anlegen und los geht es. Die Platten von hinten flach anschwimmen und dann am Kopf packen. Als Faustregel gilt so kleiner desto fixer sind die weg. Platte über 30 cm bleiben einfach liegen.


----------



## Nemo (13. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*

Guter Tipp! Vorsichtshalber sollte man noch hinzufügen, dass man sich strömungsarme Bereiche aussuchen sollte, sonst wird das ein größeres Abenteuer...


----------



## astacus (13. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Guter Tipp! Vorsichtshalber sollte man noch hinzufügen, dass man sich strömungsarme Bereiche aussuchen sollte, sonst wird das ein größeres Abenteuer...




Zu doll sollte die Strömung nicht sein. Allerdings liegen die Platten gerne in der Strömung, da kommt die Nahrung von alleine.


----------



## banzinator (13. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*

Dein Ernst?
Das würde ich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## astacus (13. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*

Das ist mein Ernst. Die beiden Platten habe ich auf einem Muschelriff im Fehmarnsund gegriffen. Die sind da gut zu sehen, da sie auf den Muscheln liegen.


----------



## Heilbutt (13. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*

Donnerwetter, Hut ab! 
... darf man da überhaupt "Petri Heil" wünschen!?!:m

Ich kenn das so einigermaßen ähnlich von den Prielen an der Nordsee. Da hab ich mich als Kind noch gewundert als mein Onkel barfuß im Priel laufend plötzlich einen Ausfallschritt machte, starr stehen blieb, sich dann bückte und nen Platten in der Hand hatte...

:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## astacus (13. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*

M.E. ist Petri Heil ok: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petri_Heil.


----------



## ragbar (14. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*

Funktioniert:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPzfdWaLETc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhk5k8SeIms


----------



## Michael.S (14. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, Hut ab!
> ... darf man da überhaupt "Petri Heil" wünschen!?!:m
> 
> Ich kenn das so einigermaßen ähnlich von den Prielen an der Nordsee. Da hab ich mich als Kind noch gewundert als mein Onkel barfuß im Priel laufend plötzlich einen Ausfallschritt machte, starr stehen blieb, sich dann bückte und nen Platten in der Hand hatte...
> ...



Daher kommt ja der Plattdeutsche Begriff Buttpedden, kennt heute kaum noch einer   https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buttpedden


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (14. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Daher kommt ja der Plattdeutsche Begriff Buttpedden, kennt heute kaum noch einer   https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buttpedden



Genauso als wir früher Aale "gepöddert" haben , kennt auch fast niemand mehr


----------



## Kallex (15. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*

Das wird wohl auch ohne Fischereischein gehen


----------



## Fr33 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*

"Tausche Brandungsrute gehen Taucherausrüstung" wird es demnächst heissen ;D


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (15. August 2018)

*AW: Keine Köder für Plattfische...*

Genial, vor allem die Steinbutts lassen sich ja geradezu aufsammeln. Sieht aus, als wenn man die sogar streicheln könnte, ohne dass sie das Weite suchen. Aber sehen muss man die erstmal, die Tarnung der Burschen ist ja fantastisch!


Björn


----------



## astacus (28. Mai 2019)

Moin, moin, die Handfang-Saison ist eröffnet. Flunder 42cm.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Ruttentretzer (28. Mai 2019)

Selektives Fischen ! Aber es zappelt halt nix.
Gruß Ronni


----------



## Seatrout (6. Juni 2019)

Is das eigentlich legal?
Wenn ja , will ich auch


----------



## astacus (6. Juni 2019)

M.E. ist das legal. Ich habe einen Angelschein plus Küstenschein und meine Hand ist wohl kein unerlaubtes Hilfsmittel. Allerdings könnte ich mich auch irren denn beim Angelschein geht es ja um Angelfischerei und nicht Handfischerei.  Was meint ihr?


----------



## Nemo (7. Juni 2019)

An der Küste kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, was da erlaubt ist. Die Erlaubnisscheine für die Binnengewässer erlauben i.d.R. explizit das Angeln mit Handangeln, insofern darf man da eigentlich nicht mit anderen Hilfsmitteln oder den bloßen Händen losziehen. 

Bei der Meeresangelei habe ich wenig Ahnung. Zu den Bestimmungen in den NL habe ich gefunden: . "...Aber auch das Fangen von Fisch auf anderem Weg, zum Beispiel per Hand, wird als fischen bezeichnet..."
D.h. das Fischen per Hand oder mit bis zu zwei Ruten am Strand müsste damit erlaubt sein.


----------



## astacus (7. Juni 2019)

Alsooo.. Ich habe hier in Hamburg bei der Fischreibehörde angerufen. Rechtsgrundlage für den Angelschein ist nicht das Fischreigesetz, sondern das Tierschutzgesetzt §3. Es ist dabei unerheblich wie der Fisch gefangen wird. Gute Nachricht für Schwarzangler: Die Tatsache mit ein oder zwei Händen (im Gegensatz dazu mit einer Rute) am Wasser zu stehen rechtfertigt noch keine Anzeige, da noch keine Absicht unterstellt werden kann. Dann gilt sobald der Fisch in der Hand ist, gibt es eine Strafanzeige


----------



## rippi (7. Juni 2019)

Ist es in Hamburg auch verboten seine eigenen Tiere zu schlachten?


----------



## astacus (7. Juni 2019)

Schlachten nur bei einem höheren Ziel wie Nahrungsgewinnung.


----------



## astacus (26. August 2019)

Moin, moin, letzte Woche geniales Wetter an der Ostsee, zu warm für Würmer . Hier eine kleine Auswahl an handfang Platten. Gefangen im Fehmarnsund, Mittelgrund bei ca. 4 m Wassertiefe.


----------



## astacus (16. Juni 2020)

Moin, moin,

bei Ostwind von Großenbrode ist suboptimal bis gefährlich. Deshalb schnell den Anzug an und ab zum Plattengreifen in den Sund.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## astacus (17. August 2020)

Moin, moin,

am Wochenende mal wieder in Grobro ohne Köder. Die 30 Grad hätten mir die Würmer auch nicht verziehen. Also ab zum Sund, ankern über einer Muschelbank und runter gehts. Glück für die Platten, dass das Wasser dieses Jahr recht trübe ist. Die sind dann nicht so gut von oben zu sehen und so wurde es nur eine schöne Platte.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## astacus (28. Juni 2021)

Ahoi,

die Platten beriet zum Packen. Gefangen mit der Hand im Fehmarnsund auf 3m Wassertiefe.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Juni 2021)

astacus schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> die Platten beriet zum Packen. Gefangen mit der Hand im Fehmarnsund auf 3m Wassertiefe.


Ein bekannter von mir, hat das vor zig Jahren mit Aalen in der Ostsee gemacht.
Der ist in Strand Nähe in die Kraut Felder runter,hatte so eine Art Fleischgabel dabei
und hat die Aale damit gehalten und dann ,mit der anderen Hand gegriffen.Das hatte der richtig gut
drauf.Meine Kumpels und ich haben das, dann auch mal versucht,aber wir haben noch nicht mal,
Aale im Kraut gesehen.


----------



## ragbar (29. Juni 2021)

Hat lange Tradition,siehe auch diese Aalscheren,ne Art Dreizack.
Aale klemmten sich darin fest. Ich hab ein Buch hier mit Fotos, die Altvorderen praktizierten das sogar im Winter durch Eislöcher in der Schlei.
So gut war der Bestand mal.


----------



## Minimax (29. Juni 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Hat lange Tradition,siehe auch diese Aalscheren,ne Art Dreizack.
> Aale klemmten sich darin fest. Ich hab ein Buch hier mit Fotos, die Altvorderen praktizierten das sogar im Winter durch Eislöcher in der Schlei.
> So gut war der Bestand mal.


Genau, Spezialisierte "Aalstecher" sind aus der Zeit des Endmesolithikums (Ertebölle) und des Frühneolithikums (Trichterbecher I) aus dem norddeutschen und südskandinavischen Raum gut belegt, also immerhin aus dem 5/6 Jhtsnd v. Chr.
Die guten Leutchen damals waren überhaupt sehr dem Seafood zugetan, mit Reusen, Fischzäunen, Austern und Muschelschlemmerei etc. etc.


----------



## ragbar (29. Juni 2021)

Gabs noch in den 1900er Jahren...


----------



## seatrout61 (29. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ein bekannter von mir, hat das vor zig Jahren mit Aalen in der Ostsee gemacht.
> Der ist in Strand Nähe in die Kraut Felder runter,hatte so eine Art Fleischgabel dabei
> und hat die Aale damit gehalten und dann mit der Hand gegriffen.Das hatte der richtig gut
> drauf.Meine Kumpels und ich haben dann auch mal versucht,aber wir haben noch nicht mal,
> Aale im Kraut gesehen.



Solche (verbrieften) Storys kenne ich auch...Kumpel hat in den 70ern auf Fehmarn gelebt und war bei der DLRG aktiv...der erzählte davon, das die Ostsee-Aale massenhaft senkrecht "wie Spargel" im Kraut gestanden haben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Juni 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Solche (verbrieften) Storys kenne ich auch...Kumpel hat in den 70ern auf Fehmarn gelebt und war bei der DLRG aktiv...der erzählte davon, das die Ostsee-Aale massenhaft senkrecht "wie Spargel" im Kraut gestanden haben.


Vor allem ,da waren  wirklich schöne Aale dabei und wir haben uns immer gewundert,
wie kann er die bloß fest halten ?
Aber der Typ war so wieso auf ganzer Linie ,............total durch geknallt.


----------



## astacus (29. Juni 2021)

Ich habe letztes Jahr einen schönen fetten Aal packen können. Der ruhte sich zwischen den Steinen an der Mole in Grobo aus. Mit meinen Taucherhandschuhen war der nicht zu halten obwohl ich mit aller Kraft zu gepackt habe. Man braucht dafür Handschuhe bspw. beschichtet mit Stahlwolle. Beim Schorcheln habe ich schon einige gesehen. Die lassen sich nicht durch Menschen verschrecken.


----------



## ragbar (30. Juni 2021)

astacus schrieb:


> beschichtet mit Stahlwolle


Abrazzo?
Normale Stahlwolle würde wohl direkt wegrosten.
astacus: kann ich im September als Schnorchler mit Erfolg beim Plattengreifen rechnen?


----------



## astacus (30. Juni 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Abrazzo?
> Normale Stahlwolle würde wohl direkt wegrosten.
> astacus: kann ich im September als Schnorchler mit Erfolg beim Plattengreifen rechnen?


Abrazzo ist eine gute Idee. September ist die beste Zeit. Die Platten stehen dann gut im Futter. Wo würdest du schorcheln?


----------



## ragbar (30. Juni 2021)

Beispielsweise Schönberger-Weidefelder-oder Kroonsgarder Strand.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. Juni 2021)

Ich fang die Fische weiter mit der Angel. Die Praktik mit dem Dreizack aus den 60 er und 70 er Jahren kenne ich noch. Petroleumlampe vorne ins Boot und dann wurden die Aale gestochen. Ist zum Glück verboten worden. Aber dafür gibt es ja in Dänemark einen neuen Volkssport, mit der Harpune Meerforellen schießen, ich finde das geht auch gar nicht. Hier an der Ostsee gibt es auch so einige die diesen "Sport" praktizieren. Wird wohl hoffentlich auch bald verboten. Wenn das so weitergeht , wird das Dynamitfischen auch wieder eingeführt. Aber wie gesagt , meine persönliche Meinung Meinung.


----------



## astacus (30. Juni 2021)

@Meerforelle 1959
Dreizack o.ä. ist hier sowieso nach dem Tierschutzgesetzt verboten und das ist m.E. auch gut so. Ich nehme die Angel und die Hände.


----------



## astacus (30. Juni 2021)

Such die Abhänge der Sandbänke seeseitig ab mit der Sonne im Rücken. Schätz mal die Platten lauern da im Sommer ab 3m. Gut ist bestimmt Maasholm an die Mole.  Sieht bei Maps mach Muschelriff aus.


----------



## ragbar (1. Juli 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Hier an der Ostsee gibt es auch so einige die diesen "Sport" praktizieren


Hier,in Deutschland?
Wie Astacus richtig schreibt,verboten,zu Recht. Wird man erwischt,kann es richtig teuer werden.
Im Urlaub in France seh ich oft dieses "Chasse sousmarine",hat eine eigene Szene,Tradition,und ich würde das nur für mich in Betracht ziehen,wenn es die einzige Möglichkeit Essen zu bekommen darstellt.
Wenn ich die gelochten,teilweise vom Widerhaken aufgerissenen Fischleiber im Todeskampf nebst strahlender und/oder  posenden Killern in den Hochglanzmagazinen dazu schon sehe......zum ,wo ist : smileykotz
Am geilsten find ich die Typen,die vegan essen,ein solches "Hobby" ausüben und die Fische an Katz und Nachbar abgeben.
Aber Respekt,wie lange diese Typen beim Tauchen die Luft anhalten.


----------



## ragbar (1. Juli 2021)

astacus schrieb:


> Gut ist bestimmt Maasholm an die Mole. Sieht bei Maps mach Muschelriff aus.


Meinst Du die Mole mit dem Leuchtturm/Schleimünde?
Viel zuviel Strömung,zu gefährlich zum Schnorcheln wegen ein-und auslaufendem Schiffsverkehr und, darüberhinaus ist fischen dort offiziell- verboten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Juli 2021)

Moin,

wie funktioniert das denn so technisch - man Schnorchelt an der Oberfläche und hält die Luft an, wenn man eine Platte sieht , taucht dann ab und greift sie?

Dann muss man ja nach jedem Griff wieder zum Ufer um den Fisch zu versorgen?

Oder packt man den unter Wasser in ein Netz, was man hinter sich herzieht?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie funktioniert das denn so technisch - man Schnorchelt an der Oberfläche und hält die Luft an, wenn man eine Platte sieht , taucht dann ab und greift sie?
> 
> ...


So gefährlich wie die Purschen ausschauen, beissen die den Fischen gleich den Kopf ab.

Und irgendwann tappen sie in die Falle.


----------



## rule270 (1. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie funktioniert das denn so technisch - man Schnorchelt an der Oberfläche und hält die Luft an, wenn man eine Platte sieht , taucht dann ab und greift sie?
> 
> ...


----------



## rule270 (1. Juli 2021)

Hy an alle.
Wenn keine Köder vorhanden sind solltet Ihr Euch grüne Heringe im Fischladen kaufen in Stücken auf den Haken geht .auch.
Ich filetiere den Hering auf der Gräte ab und lege die Filets in Meersalz ein. Dadurch wird die Haut fester und die Filets sind im Kühlschrank dann für den Urlaub versorgt.
Viel und dick einsalzen.
Den ganzen Hering oder kleine Seelackse kann man auch am System mit Kabelbindern anbringen geht gut. Auch in Norwegen im Tiefwasser getestet.
In Canada haben wir mit Hering auf Lacks gefischt beim schleppen usw. Mit Erfolg einen King mit 139 cm wurde in Big Springs angemeldet.
MfG
Rudi


----------



## ragbar (1. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> So gefährlich wie die Purschen ausschauen, beissen die den Fischen gleich den Kopf ab.
> 
> Und irgendwann tappen sie in die Falle.


Fake,but:
Knüppel first und Saitenschneider/Bolzenschneider ,so man hat,am Kiefergelenk zur Anwendung gebracht.... brutal, aber: works.
Auch wenn der Kiefer noch so dick sein sollte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Juli 2021)

Lese da gerade nur meine Anfrage?

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Lese da gerade nur meine Anfrage?
> 
> R.S.


Wahrscheinlich genau so geheim,wie der Zander Köder von,
tomxxxtom ​


----------



## astacus (1. Juli 2021)

Wenns verboten ist hat sich das ja schon erledigt. Sieht aber von oben sehr gut aus. Meinte auch nicht in der Einfahrt, sondern nördlich.


----------



## SFVNOR (1. Juli 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich fang die Fische weiter mit der Angel. Die Praktik mit dem Dreizack aus den 60 er und 70 er Jahren kenne ich noch. Petroleumlampe vorne ins Boot und dann wurden die Aale gestochen. Ist zum Glück verboten worden. Aber dafür gibt es ja in Dänemark einen neuen Volkssport, mit der Harpune Meerforellen schießen, ich finde das geht auch gar nicht. Hier an der Ostsee gibt es auch so einige die diesen "Sport" praktizieren. Wird wohl hoffentlich auch bald verboten. Wenn das so weitergeht , wird das Dynamitfischen auch wieder eingeführt. Aber wie gesagt , meine persönliche Meinung Meinung.


Meerforelle 1959
Ich finde es schon sehr befremdlich dass dieses Thema überhaupt so aufgebohrt wird und einige Beiträge anregen illegale Fischerei Methoden zu betreiben und Tips dazu zu geben.
Ja, das so genannte Butt Petten (eine uralte Fangmethode) ist und wird noch heute praktiziert und ist waidgerecht aber mit Dreizack auf Aale, Butt und einer Harpune auf Mefo's, etc. hat nichts mehr mit dem Angeln selber zu tun. 
Man kann nur hoffen dass diese *Angler* für diesen illegalen Fischfang, falls erwischt richtig geldtechnisch bluten müssen.

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Juli 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Meerforelle 1959
> Ich finde es schon sehr befremdlich dass dieses Thema überhaupt so aufgebohrt wird und einige Beiträge anregen illegale Fischerei Methoden zu betreiben und Tips dazu zu geben.
> Ja, das so genannte Butt Petten (eine uralte Fangmethode) ist und wird noch heute praktiziert und ist waidgerecht aber mit Dreizack auf Aale, Butt und einer Harpune auf Mefo's, etc. hat nichts mehr mit dem Angeln selber zu tun.
> Man kann nur hoffen dass diese *Angler* für diesen illegalen Fischfang, falls erwischt richtig geldtechnisch bluten müssen.
> ...


Es hat hier auch kein einziger geschrieben,das mit Harpune oder Dreizack,auf Fische los gegangen werden soll.
Sondern das das Fang- Methoden,von früher waren.
Hier geht es eindeutig nur darum,...... Butts mit der Hand zu fangen.


----------



## ragbar (1. Juli 2021)

astacus schrieb:


> , sondern nördlich.


ist dann Naturschutz/Vogelschutzgebiet Lotseninsel.
Von Seewärts mit dem Boot hab ich aber Angler gesehen,obs erlaubt ist?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. Juli 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Es hat hier auch kein einziger geschrieben,das mit Harpune oder Dreizack,auf Fische los gegangen werden soll.
> Sondern das das Fang- Methoden,von früher waren.
> Hier geht es eindeutig nur darum,...... Butts mit der Hand zu fangen.


Na Kollege Esox 1960,
so langsam solltest Du deinen Nicknamen in Ärklärbär ändern    ändern,
erst die Aktion mit der Nichtbekanntgabe von Zanderködern und jetzt hier der nächste Auftritt. Irgendwie scheinst Du deine Zeit nicht rum zu kriegen. Geh lieber Angeln und denk mal darüber nach, dann braucht Mann hier deine Kommentare nicht lesen


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Juli 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na Kollege Esox 1960,
> so langsam solltest Du deinen Nicknamen in Ärklärbär ändern    ändern,
> erst die Aktion mit der Nichtbekanntgabe von Zanderködern und jetzt hier der nächste Auftritt. Irgendwie scheinst Du deine Zeit nicht rum zu kriegen. Geh lieber Angeln und denk mal darüber nach, dann braucht Mann hier deine Kommentare nicht lesen


Was ich mache, entscheide ich immer noch selber,..... aber das war ja auch nur eine Frage der  Zeit, bis einem hier mal, die erste "Pfeife"
über den Weg läuft.
Ach ja, angeln tut man,wird also klein geschrieben.Und Mann,..........finde den Fehler selbst..


----------



## SFVNOR (2. Juli 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Was ich mache, entscheide ich immer noch selber,..... aber das war ja auch nur eine Frage der  Zeit, bis einem hier mal, die erste "Pfeife"
> über den Weg läuft.
> Ach ja, angeln tut man,wird also klein geschrieben.Und Mann,..........finde den Fehler selbst..


Esox 1960 
Du kannst ja deine Meinung frei vertreten aber ich finde Du solltest andere Meinungen auch akzeptieren können. Mit Beleidigungen wie z.B. bis die erste *Pfeife* begibst Du dich selber in die Defensive und es ist so nicht angebracht und hoffentlich bist Du in Zukunft sicher was die Rechtschreibung in deinem zukünftigen Postings betrifft.
Ach ja, Ich stehe zu meinem Posting #49 Ich habe niemals behauptet das die Praktiken von vor ein paar Jahren/zehnten noch heute Gültigkeit haben oder praktiziert werden aber es könnte dennoch als Anleitung zum illeagalen Fischfang verleiten.
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Juli 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Esox 1960
> Du kannst ja deine Meinung frei vertreten aber ich finde Du solltest andere Meinungen auch akzeptieren können. Mit Beleidigungen wie z.B. bis die erste *Pfeife* begibst Du dich selber in die Defensive und es ist so nicht angebracht und hoffentlich bist Du in Zukunft sicher was die Rechtschreibung in deinem zukünftigen Postings betrifft.
> Ach ja, Ich stehe zu meinem Posting #49 Ich habe niemals behauptet das die Praktiken von vor ein paar Jahren/zehnten noch heute Gültigkeit haben oder praktiziert werden aber es könnte dennoch als Anleitung zum illeagalen Fischfang verleiten.
> Gruß und Petri,
> Stefan


Wenn ich Beiträge hier nicht lesen will,dann lese ich sie nicht.
Alles was ich hier zu lesen  bekomme,gefällt mir auch nicht.
Aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen irgend jemanden
zu sagen, was er in seiner Freizeit zu tun hat.Das ist einfach nur frech
und gehört sich einfach nicht.Zu mal ich den anderen Kameraden hier,
überhaupt nicht kenne.Wenn Du den Post von Meerforelle 1959, in meine
Richtung,in Ordnung findest, dann ist das eben so.
Genug geschrieben,Thema durch,.......ich bin hier doch nicht im Kindergarten.


----------



## ragbar (3. Juli 2021)

….und er sprach ihr sollt euchnehmen und.
Oder was war tema nomal,Alda?!! Hier jetzt Boxing Smiley einfügen.


----------



## rule270 (3. Juli 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Beiträge hier nicht lesen will,dann lese ich sie nicht.
> Alles was ich hier zu lesen  bekomme,gefällt mir auch nicht.
> Aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen irgend jemanden
> zu sagen, was er in seiner Freizeit zu tun hat.Das ist einfach nur frech
> ...



Hy an alle Boardis

Ein Auszug aus dem Talmut!

Achte auf deine Gedanken          denn sie werden Worte.

Achte auf Deine Worte             denn sie werden Handlungen.

Achte auf Deine Handlungen      denn sie werden Gewohnheiten.

Achte auf deine Gewohnheiten     denn sie werden dein Charakter.

Achte auf Deinen Charakter    denn er wird dein Schicksal.​Das eimal am Rande bemerkt.
Ich möchte Euch das einmal sagen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie funktioniert das denn so technisch - man Schnorchelt an der Oberfläche und hält die Luft an, wenn man eine Platte sieht , taucht dann ab und greift sie?
> 
> ...



Nochmals meine Fragen an die "Buttgreifer" hier.

Wäre schön , eine Antwort zu bekommen 

R.S.


----------



## astacus (17. Mai 2022)

Erster Tauchgang diese Saison. Noch ein büschen marger, deshalb durften die wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Heilbutt (17. Mai 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nochmals meine Fragen an die "Buttgreifer" hier.
> 
> Wäre schön , eine Antwort zu bekommen
> 
> R.S.



Bin zwar bisher kein "Greifer", aber ich denke ja, du solltest wohl am einfachsten auftauchen, und die Platten deinem 
"Buttgreifer-Unterstützung-Gehilfen" ins Boot / an Land schmeißen. Am Strand und alleine wird das wohl komplizierter.
Dort wo man noch stehen kann könntest du ja noch sowas wie eine Schwimmkiste aufstellen, und die Fische dort waidgerecht versorgen.

astacus: Ja Wahnsinn! Petri! Die sehen doch nicht schlecht aus!?!
Hälst du die mal eben lebend so fest, ohne das sie dir dabei wieder auskommen?!

Echt beeindruckend!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## astacus (17. Mai 2022)

> Hälst du die mal eben lebend so fest, ohne das sie dir dabei wieder auskommen?!

Wenn du die erstmal hast bewegen sich die Platten kaum noch.


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Mai 2022)

Ich hab vom Tauchen soviel Ahnung, wie von Unterseebooten also gar keine...  Hab mich beim Heringsangeln mal mit einem Sporttaucher unterhalten, einige Meter weiter stand ein Grundangler der eine Platte nach der anderen gefangen hat. Er sagte er kenne den Spot vom Tauchen, reichlich Platten am Grund... Darauf meinte ich, ist doch prima denn kannste dir ja beim Tauchen ja gleich dein Abendessen vom Grund einsammeln.  Das wäre trotz Angelschein überhaupt nicht erlaubt und auch mit Strafe (Wilderei) belegt. Bis dahin dachte ich auch, das ginge wohl klar, so wie etwa beimTauchen nen maßigen Dorsch mit der Harpune zu erlegen...   Hab das grad mal gegoogelt in unserem Land ist es jedenfalls verboten.


----------



## rippi (17. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich hab vom Tauchen soviel Ahnung, wie von Unterseebooten also gar keine...  Hab mich beim Heringsangeln mal mit einem Sporttaucher unterhalten, einige Meter weiter stand ein Grundangler der eine Platte nach der anderen gefangen hat. Er sagte er kenne den Spot vom Tauchen, reichlich Platten am Grund... Darauf meinte ich, ist doch prima denn kannste dir ja beim Tauchen ja gleich dein Abendessen vom Grund einsammeln.  Das wäre trotz Angelschein überhaupt nicht erlaubt und auch mit Strafe (Wilderei) belegt. Bis dahin dachte ich auch, das ginge wohl klar, so wie etwa beimTauchen nen maßigen Dorsch mit der Harpune zu erlegen...   Hab das grad mal gegoogelt in unserem Land ist es jedenfalls verboten.


Aber aber, wo kein Idiot, da auch kein Kläger. Über solche unsinnigen Verbote kann man sich doch hinwegsetzen. Aus Liebe zur Umwelt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Mai 2022)

.... Einen Sinn darin sehe ich auch nicht...  Ob ich die Platte mit der Angel fange oder Harpuniere, mit der Hand fange, das Ergebniss am Ende ist das gleiche. Der landet bei mir in der Pfanne.


----------



## seatrout61 (17. Mai 2022)

Der Tierschutz verbietet es hierzulande...Taucher mit Harpunen sieht man in Dänemark öfter, dort ist es erlaubt...die haben ihre Videos auf YT eingestellt...interessant ist das, aber als Angeltechnik würde ich persönlich es eher ablehnen.


----------



## astacus (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo allerseits, dazu mein Beitrag:






						Keine Köder für Plattfische...
					

...macht nichts. Schnorchelausrüstung anlegen und los geht es. Die Platten von hinten flach anschwimmen und dann am Kopf packen. Als Faustregel gilt so kleiner desto fixer sind die weg. Platte über 30 cm bleiben einfach liegen.




					anglerboard.de
				




Hand+Angelschein = legal
Harpune = immer illegal


----------



## astacus (31. Juli 2022)

Moin, moin, und weiter gehts. Dieses Mal an der Mole in Großenbrode. Die Platten lagen im Flachen.


----------



## astacus (6. August 2022)

Ich war am Donnerstag im Sund. Zuviel Strömung auch in den Randgebieten. Bin dann nach Ostermade, da lagen einige hinter der ersten Sandbank.
Freitag im Grobro Binnensee nur zur Entspannung vor dem Frühstück schnorcheln und siehe da, sie liegen 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Das habe ich auch noch nicht so erlebt, hatte aber letztens welche im Flachen, 1m, an der Mole gesehen und gegriffen.


----------



## astacus (6. August 2022)

Nächste Woche geht es mal mit dem Boot raus. Vor Grobro gehen die Platten und da im Besondern die Schollen wie blöd. Die Würmer werden nicht gekauft, sondern beim Schorcheln mit dem Pömpel geerntet. Einige sehr gute Stellen gibt es im Grobro Binnensee.


----------



## ragbar (8. August 2022)

Die Flunder auf dem 2.Foto


----------



## astacus (15. August 2022)

Rekord, Rekord an diesem Wochenende, 49 cm, 1,4 KG. Gegriffen bei Großenbrode in flachem Wasser. Auch klassisches Angeln hatte Erfolg. Klieschen auf 10 Meter, Schollen ab 8 Meter vor Grobro.


----------

